# Who is the best trout fisherman on the gulf coast?



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

1) I'm just curious as to *who the best trout fisherman on the gulf coast is?* (just opinions, no idea what factors you rate an angler on - tournament results, information, popularity, number of trophy trout catches etc.)

2)* If not, who is the best trout fisherman you have ever seen or been out with?* What made him/her so good?

3) In your opinion, *what criteria should an angler be rated on to be considered the "best"?* Tournament wins? Biggest trout? # and size of trophy trout? Experience and knowledge on the water?

These are pretty broad questions and I'm not sure they can really be answered but I'd be very interested to see the answers posted by some of the veteran anglers on the board!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hate to brag but, ......not me. Not by a long shot. Wayyyy off. I'm actually pretty s.itty at it. I'll stop now.


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Hate to brag but, ......not me. Not by a long shot. Wayyyy off. I'm actually pretty s.itty at it. I'll stop now.


Ha ha


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

capt john havens........................


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

My vote from the Galveston area would be: D. Popovich, Havens & Renteria and Greg Francis would have to be in that group too. They have consistently been on the leader boards in 2011 are are trophy trout catching machines!!!


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bottle Nosed Dolphin.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I would have to throw our resident pro "Trout Support" into the mix. He seems to be in the pack, that's for sure!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

chapman53559 said:


> bottle nosed dolphin.


x2.....but for sure not me!!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

me!


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

I could whoop a dolphins *** fishin any day of the week....


I know I'm young and stupid......


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*A list to pick from...*

I have fished with some excellent trout anglers and to be honest I think they are all outstanding in their own way. Some I rate highly for individual achievement in tournaments, some for the number of clients they have guided to career-best fish, some for their sheer ability to grab Texas coastal fishing headlines for decades. Mind you now this list is limited to folks I have fished with and witnessed their skills, abilities and intuitions firsthand. There are no doubt dozens more who are wonderfully and equally qualified, I just haven't had the good fortune to fish with them yet (but I certainly hope to some day.) So in no particular order; here's my list:

-Mark Holt
-Mickey Eastman
-Blaien Friermood
-Jimmy West
-Billy Pustejovsky
-Charlie Paradoski
-Jay Watkins
-David Rowsey
-Kevin Cochran
-John Gill
-Lee Roy Navarro
-Cliff Webb
-Mike McBride
-Tricia Buchen
-Ernest Cisneros


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have fished with some excellent trout anglers and to be honest I think they are all outstanding in their own way. Some I rate highly for individual achievement in tournaments, some for the number of clients they have guided to career-best fish, some for their sheer ability to grab Texas coastal fishing headlines for decades. Mind you now this list is limited to folks I have fished with and witnessed their skills, abilities and intuitions firsthand. There are no doubt dozens more who are wonderfully and equally qualified, I just haven't had the good fortune to fish with them yet (but I certainly hope to some day.) So in no particular order; here's my list:
> 
> -Mark Holt
> -Mickey Eastman
> ...


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Opinions Galore*

Best President, Best NFL player, etc. etc. Unanswerable question but, as asked, opinions will abound. Personally, I don't weight tournament results as high as some may. The list by EJ has 6 that would definitely make my list but they are Trinity/Galveston/Matagorda guys - I cannot honestly opine on points south of Gorda. Point is, any given decade, any given location you will find the best on his list. But don't forget the ones no longer with us.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I see most of those write for the magazine too!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

"W"


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

workorfish said:


> Personally, I don't weight tournament results as high as some may. The list by EJ has 6 that would definitely make my list but they are Trinity/Galveston/Matagorda guys - . *But don't forget the ones no longer with us*.


X2...Rudy Grigar is the 1st one that comes to my mind, living or passed.

Another good one was Maurice Estlenbaum (sp).

Dale


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Think the guy in the little old John boat who has been fishing his home waters for 50 years os the best. Every bay has. At least one. 

anyone under 60 does not count.


In a side note who really cares it's fishing it's supposed to be fun and I find it somewhat spiritual. No one is the best except nature who gave us these tasty morsels known ad trout red fish and flounder.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

ok .. i know i voted for the dophin earlier but no joking aside i have fished with capt. Scott Jones out of Rockport for 15 years and he is by far the best I have ever seen. thats my honest opinion>


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

If I had to pick one ( there's many good/great ones out there) I'd pick Mickey Eastman. I've fished next to him and he is very, very talented when compared with the rest of us .


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> "W"


THATS FUNNY!

Its true, just ask him!


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

You wont find the best coastal fishermen in a guide boat, video or tournament.


----------



## Fowladdict (Jun 21, 2011)

Capt. Chad Holley with Texas Coastal Outfitters???


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The person you take fishing and out catches you two to one. There's a list here of some magnum names in the trout industry. Part of the fishing is knowing where to go but most of the post I read is where the client catches the big one, the guide is fishing too. Not to take away from the guides but there is non guides who can fish too. I too throw myself into that lowly bag of catching once in a while, someday I'll save my pennys up and go on a bay guided trip, I'm always out to learn something.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

No, meee


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I am! But I just fish for them. Now its a toss up with all them fellers that actually catch them!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim Wallace and Bud Rowland
My favorite to fish with is McBride and Rowsey


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

rainbowrunner said:


> X2...Rudy Grigar is the 1st one that comes to my mind, living or passed.
> 
> Another good one was Maurice Estlenbaum (sp).
> 
> Dale


Maurice is still good. Hope to be out with him in a few weeks when the doc gives me the nod to get back on my ankle. Good man too


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

In my eyes, my Grandpa was the best. Well, I do know he taught me a lot. And I sure miss those early mornings watching the sun come up and the sound of the aerator running with a quart of live shrimp ready for action. He never fished with artificial until I got older, and bought my own boat - then I introduced plastics to him. He adapted pretty darn good. Sure do miss him!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

No one can answer this question because it depends on exposure. There will be many different answers and some people will answer based on looking at tournament outcomes. From my experience, I would say Steve Soule and Daniel Popavich are some of the best around. And of course, my fishing buddy Ryan and myself.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

everybody that has been named on this thread are great trout fisherman.. i will not take nothing away from that... 
i took the question as to who the best is as it pertains to the entire coast, not just one body of water or complex.... theres alot of great trout fisherman out there that can catch big fish in there home waters pretty consistantly.. questions is how many quality big fish do they catch when there not in there home waters.. heck i would throw my seif in the mix if the question was about best big trout guy in the galveston area.. but to be honest i cant go down south of here and consistantly catch big fish like the others can....


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth is that there are probably 30 -40 guys up and down the coast that could be considered best on any given tide.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I bet not to many people know this guy but James Shipley is one of the best fisherman I know, just ask Friermood and Eastman about him!!!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

John Havens is the best that i've ever fished with. He puts us on fish when you would think it's the crappiest day to fish ever.

www.captainjohnhavens.com


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*One guide and two private citizens. These three are machines:*

*Capt. Lynn Smith*
*Brent Shepps*
*Rowland Hubanek*


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Brad Luby


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I am.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Skipper Ray down in Port Isabel.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

it would be kind of neat to get the top 30-50 together on one weekend and have them fish it off for say $100 grand winner take all.........all we need is that first $100 g's lol


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I will agree with Chunking charlie on Jim Wallace. Dont know if anyone has ever done what he did with big trout. not many people probably heard of him except us old timers.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Truth is that there are probably 30 -40 guys up and down the coast that could be considered best on any given tide.


I agree, and probably a large number of them do not fish professionally. The best one I know fits in that category. Otherwise employed, only fishes a few times a month but is one of the best at instinctively knowing where the fish are on any given tide, wind or structure. It doesn't matter if he is fishing in the Chandeleurs (which we just returned from a week or so ago) Galv, Calcasieu, E or W Matty, or POC, he knows how to find fish AND what to use to catch them. IMO, those kinds of guys are great fishermen. He might not the best, but mighty good.


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> I agree, and probably a large number of them do not fish professionally. The best one I know fits in that category. Otherwise employed, only fishes a few times a month but is one of the best at instinctively knowing where the fish are on any given tide, wind or structure. It doesn't matter if he is fishing in the Chandeleurs (which we just returned from a week or so ago) Galv, Calcasieu, E or W Matty, or POC, he knows how to find fish AND what to use to catch them. IMO, those kinds of guys are great fishermen. He might not the best, but mighty good.


I can agree with this quite a bit! Thanks for the opinions.

Also to those saying the question can't be answered - it's just out of personal opinion. Most of us know the question can't be directly answered because on any given day anyone can outfish someone else. Also we know fishing is just for fun, but some people like to have fun and be competitive about it...you can do both. This thread is just for fun!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Brad Luby


I was expecting this response on the 1st page.

In my opinion, Jeff Davies, Brian Groff, and Lee Bull are the 3 best trout fisherman on the TX coast.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have fished with some excellent trout anglers and to be honest I think they are all outstanding in their own way. Some I rate highly for individual achievement in tournaments, some for the number of clients they have guided to career-best fish, some for their sheer ability to grab Texas coastal fishing headlines for decades. Mind you now this list is limited to folks I have fished with and witnessed their skills, abilities and intuitions firsthand. There are no doubt dozens more who are wonderfully and equally qualified, I just haven't had the good fortune to fish with them yet (but I certainly hope to some day.) So in no particular order; here's my list:
> 
> -Mark Holt
> -Mickey Eastman
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

24Buds said:


> THATS FUNNY!
> 
> Its true, just ask him!


LOL...i see some others visit salty cajun too.


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have fished with some excellent trout anglers and to be honest I think they are all outstanding in their own way. Some I rate highly for individual achievement in tournaments, some for the number of clients they have guided to career-best fish, some for their sheer ability to grab Texas coastal fishing headlines for decades. Mind you now this list is limited to folks I have fished with and witnessed their skills, abilities and intuitions firsthand. There are no doubt dozens more who are wonderfully and equally qualified, I just haven't had the good fortune to fish with them yet (but I certainly hope to some day.) So in no particular order; here's my list:
> 
> -Mark Holt
> -Mickey Eastman
> ...


That just about covers it. John Gill, Cliff Webb, and Jay Watkins would be at the top of my list....


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

THE BEST THERE EVER WAS
THE BEST THERE EVER WILL BE
THE BEST FISHERMAN EVER

Also a prolific inventor. Created the surf fishing platform device and many other devices. The only one that could hold a candle to him was the Night Shadow, Maximillian.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Jimmy West
James Plaag
Bud Rowland


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*My cousin*

My cousin Jerry Wade Wedgeworth is not bad at all. I am good but his pictures usually weigh more than my stringers.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

What made him/her so good?

They can find the fish.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

how does one even answer this question? so many old timers that have passed away but were really great. here is one marshall deal. modern times, i would have to say jason appleby. as far as catching big trout here in galveston sammy florez.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Nice Super*



Super Dave said:


> THE BEST THERE EVER WAS
> THE BEST THERE EVER WILL BE
> THE BEST FISHERMAN EVER
> 
> Also a prolific inventor. Created the surf fishing platform device and many other devices. The only one that could hold a candle to him was the Night Shadow, Maximillian.


Dont forget Joe Cranton, operator

Tough to say, lots of good names mentioned. Ive enjoyed tides with McBride, Watkins, EJ, the Neu boys, Webb, Black, Trouthunter, Havens and many others. All bring something to the table and it is impossible to pick just one. So, I'm with Super Dave - gotta be TBFE......


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Bud Rowland never has caught a fish he didn't see first. 
Cliff Webb The Baffin King
Plugger Rudy griger lived nakid with the fish 
Pluggin Shorty showed texans how Italy made lures and caught fish on them


----------



## rathound (May 4, 2011)

*Voted Best*

Just finished the vote around here on the best trout fisherman and it was unanimous...grandma won among the grand kids....she edged me out on her OATMEAL cookies...I pointed out, it had nothing to do with fishing, cooking oatmeal cookies...I was corrected by the 5 year old.... oatmeal cookies were on EVERY FISHING TRIP and you just could not catch fish without them.So by that logic GRANDMA IS THE BEST TROUT FISHERMAN.


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

Rudy Griger hands down..


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My 84 year old uncle from Baytown named Bill "Booby" Huggins. He has probably caught more specs than most people will ever see. 
I told him once, he could probably catch a 5 lb bass in his own commode on a windy day. He still is good and to this day and usually out fishes me on most trips. This past Friday he probably caught close to 25 specs and sand trout, and I probably only got about 12 or so. A super good fisherman. 
He always carried his little red or black dachshund weiner dog with him with a red bandana around it's neck. Best I ever saw.


----------



## solaction (Aug 31, 2004)

I do think Capt. James Plaag need to be on this list.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

the 'best' trout fisherman out there is probably without simms waders, doesn't have a stinky pants stringer, has no clue what a corky is, etc. you won't see him fish the troutmasters or the baffin bash. he doesn't know and probably will never know the guides we all look up to. he's just an average person, who has a passion for catching fish in general, studies and understands the way they think. i consider my brother an outstanding fisherman (and that is hard for me to say because, ya know, well... he's my brother). when i fish new areas, i call him and talk to him for 30 minutes or so and talk about where to look for big fish. he's helped me alot and has probably had the most influence on my fishing to this day. is he the best trout fisherman out there? not by a long shot, but i trust him to help me become a better fisherman. 

with that said, there are just some people that either have all the luck in the world, or they really just know what they are doing and seem to be on fish while no one else is. people like les cobb, craig west, cliff webb, bill sheka, jay watkins, etc. the ol' salts who probably have forgotten more that any of us could ever learn in our lives. 
from them to people like david rowsey, mark holt, mike mcbride, john gill, kevin cochran, etc... there are just too many guys out there for there to be just one. 

so to answer the question, i don't think there is a true answer. you can't pick out just one. too many variables to factor in. everyone's opinion will differ from today to tomorrow to the next day, etc etc.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*I remember that guy!*

*Super Dave said:*

*THE BEST THERE EVER WAS
THE BEST THERE EVER WILL BE
THE BEST FISHERMAN EVER
*
I haven't seen him on the fishing message boards in a while, last I heard he was making Dos Equis beer commercials.

EJ


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

I am reading this can't believe Oktay Basci and Tansel Basci's name hasn't came up


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

old man by the name of james keys i believe it was that use to fish galveston westbay. passed away many years ago, but i can still see the old guy with his hat full of every artty you can think of back then


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Narrowed Down That Previous List to Four*

-Jay Watkins
-David Rowsey
-Mike McBride
-Tricia Buchen


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Best fisherman*

There are plenty of good fishermen out there, guides and non guides, but if you want the best you need to look no futher than Mickey Eastman, James Plaag, Jay Watkins, and Cliff Webb to cover the entire coast.

Gater


----------



## sand mackerel (Apr 10, 2008)

maybe coach or sweet action haha jk the best there is George D. aka papa by the men who fish with him


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

by reputation I would go with Jim West but I have never fished with him

The guy that taught me to fish is Andrew Shaffer and he is the best trout fishermen that I know. He was taught by all of the famous guides like plaag, west and bailey. He outfishes me 2 to 1 every time we fish together.

My best client is Ted Anastas. He is a long time trout fishermen and he is really good. I love it when he is on my boat because we always catch fish.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

The best I've ever fished with has to be Jay Watkins....he put us on fish we've been driving by for twenty years!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with John Havens,Dpop,Capt.Mickey and Kevin Cochran.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Natural talent, keen instincts, dogged persistence, infinite patience and luck......that's what it takes.
Some have and some don't.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Since all of us has a limited base to choose from, I can only give my personal opinion. The best I ever fished with in 60+ years of wading from both numbers and size is Kevin Cochran.

I think you younger folks use guides or know pro fishermen a lot more than us graybeards. I am very impressed with some of your lists.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

James Wallace, and he aint' a guide.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The best Trout fisherman I've ever seen dont write for a magazine, dont have big major sponsors, and dont have high dollar boats, and they aren't fishing guides or tournament fisherman. Plenty of ol boys that unload a flat bottom, and can go anywhere they want, and put as many fish in the boat as anyone else if they want. You wont ever hear about these guys, but they dont care either, and I'd bet they'd rather keep it that way. "Dont Blame Em", but I do know who they are; Tip my hat to ya:brew:


----------



## budana (Feb 28, 2010)

have to admit it is me,because when i show up the fish scram.lol.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Jul 19, 2008)

David Oaks - exceptional trout fisherman


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> The best Trout fisherman I've ever seen dont write for a magazine, dont have big major sponsors, and dont have high dollar boats, and they aren't fishing guides or tournament fisherman. Plenty of ol boys that unload a flat bottom, and can go anywhere they want, and put as many fish in the boat as anyone else if they want. You wont ever hear about these guys, but they dont care either, and I'd bet they'd rather keep it that way. "Dont Blame Em", but I do know who they are; Tip my hat to ya:brew:


 Thats a good observation captain. Basically, thats what my post eluded too. I thought the post was about the best fisheman on the coast, not the best guide boat operator. Has a guide ever won CCA with the largest trout weighed in??.....J


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

no guides can't enter the star tourney.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

He definitely isn't married... That's for sure. Haha also, not a guide, tournament fisher, magazine reader, 2cool checker, and without a doubt the tightest lipped sum beech to ever swing a pole. Lol


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*x2*



capt. david said:


> how does one even answer this question? so many old timers that have passed away but were really great. here is one marshall deal. modern times, i would have to say jason appleby. as far as catching big trout here in galveston sammy florez.


Sammy is good.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Capt. David, I wasnt sure on that...J


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This ought to go on for at least 8 more pages. LMAO Good luck!

What classification? Boat, wade Tourney, everyday, guide , etc. I hang around a ton who are awesome on a weekly basis.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Totally agree with all the other names listed... all BAD ARSES .... here's a couple more... Steve Soule, Chuck Uzzle, Rob Cummings, and what about George Knighten and Steve Hillman... also, sometimes being the best isn't just about big fish. ... what about some that we'll see more of in the Future.. like Brent Juarez.... he's coming on strong.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Jim Wallace


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*E*ver since Houston, Texas angler Jim Wallace set the hook on a new state record speckled trout weighing 13 pounds, 11 ounces the rush for wall-class trout has been phenomenal. And from right about now through March your chances of catching the trout of a lifetime are as real as they have ever been on the Texas Gulf Coast. 
Right now the trophy trout potential along the Lone Star coast is great, according to Texas Parks and Wildlife Department gill net surveys.
Rock solid support of gill net data is Wallace's 13-11 state record that ate a slow sinking Corky with a chartreuse/sparkle body. To further accent the success of TPWD's fisheries coastal management for speckled trout, Wallace's buddies landed trout that same day weighing 11 pounds and 12-1/4 pounds. Those are three career trout that most of us would die for.

Also, 29 trout over 8 lbs in one year. 
http://gulffishing.com/txrec963.html

I also remeber hearing he had 10 fish stringer weighing like 111 lbs in one day. I believe the newspaper story is posted with pictures in flower bluff marina. I could be wrong on some of this but its pretty close. I will call my son later, he can remember a little more. If anyone else can ad to the story or correct me, feel free.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> The best Trout fisherman I've ever seen dont write for a magazine, dont have big major sponsors, and dont have high dollar boats, and they aren't fishing guides or tournament fisherman. Plenty of ol boys that unload a flat bottom, and can go anywhere they want, and put as many fish in the boat as anyone else if they want. You wont ever hear about these guys, but they dont care either, and I'd bet they'd rather keep it that way. "Dont Blame Em", but I do know who they are; Tip my hat to ya:brew:


what nice words to say about me. :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Old Ms Simpson from the old Gulf Coast Pier would fish under that first lite on the right had side she out trouted every body there in the seventies and some in the eighties.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Not sure who the best is now? My uncle Robert was the best I ever saw. He always fished from shore and always caught nice Specks. The biggest Speck I ever caught was using techniques he taught me. He also had the state record for flounder for around ten years. He taught me a lot about fishing and life. RIP Uncle Robert.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tie*

For a combined Texas inshore feeching best.. it's a tie between Woodstock & Snoopy.. Woodstock has the lower coast locked up..


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Really cool thread, lets hear of some more, Randall Groves kicks butt in my area, Kevin Cochran's book is awesome.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> For a combined Texas inshore feeching best.. it's a tie between Woodstock & Snoopy.. Woodstock has the lower coast locked up..


:biggrin: He said fishermen, not croaker soakers.....


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

*My opinion*

Ryanlovesfishing consistently catches good numbers and good sizes whether he has a boat, kayak, or he is wading in. I'm always impressed by his reports.... and if you notice, it seems that he always catches more fish than the guy he is with


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Brad Luby


:cheers:
i guess i am....


----------



## Candy Man (May 6, 2011)

Me and then Eddie Douglas :cheers:


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

EJ just about covers it, but I would add Plagg and Maruice Estlinbaum to that list. Ths Basci brothers should also be on his list.Some of those mentioned in this thread some are only good in their home bay. The best can find and catch fish anywhere on the coast and under any weather conditions. For that I would say David Rowsey and Jay Watkins would have to be at the top of the list.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to work some ole boys at Oshmans back in the day that used a side drive jon boat and caught big trout like it was going out of style. Never bragged about it, just went out and caught fish.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*best spec fisherman*

I would have to vote for Capt. Jason Applebe
Fished with him maybe eight times over past twenty years or so.
He usually has more specs at the cleaning table than other folks.
If you want to go with him, you better contact him in Feb or March
because after that he is booked up for the entire summer (seven days
a week). I no longer use him because of that.
He no longer fishes tournaments because it would cause him to miss
out on guided trips (money).
He used to fish out of Eagle Point but now fishes out of April Fool Point.
Marshall Deal was great in his day but Jason is better.
Jason fishes the entire Galveston bay system.

Smokey


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

I caught three Trout in one day - so...


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

You can count me in the running of....................... NOT me.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have fished with some excellent trout anglers and to be honest I think they are all outstanding in their own way. Some I rate highly for individual achievement in tournaments, some for the number of clients they have guided to career-best fish, some for their sheer ability to grab Texas coastal fishing headlines for decades. Mind you now this list is limited to folks I have fished with and witnessed their skills, abilities and intuitions firsthand. There are no doubt dozens more who are wonderfully and equally qualified, I just haven't had the good fortune to fish with them yet (but I certainly hope to some day.) So in no particular order; here's my list:
> 
> -Mark Holt
> -Mickey Eastman
> ...


 Good list on any given day one can be better than the next, Mickey Blain and Jimmy are some of the best as well as James Plagg. Like Texas Tarpon fishing out front it can go either way on any given day. Being good and making your luck is what it is all about


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

No ones throwing in Arsola?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

999 said:


> No ones throwing in Arsola?


ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!

jk... i have no idea who that is. haha


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Right on*



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> The best Trout fisherman I've ever seen dont write for a magazine, dont have big major sponsors, and dont have high dollar boats, and they aren't fishing guides or tournament fisherman. Plenty of ol boys that unload a flat bottom, and can go anywhere they want, and put as many fish in the boat as anyone else if they want. You wont ever hear about these guys, but they dont care either, and I'd bet they'd rather keep it that way. "Dont Blame Em", but I do know who they are; Tip my hat to ya:brew:


You nailed it Capt. I'm sure the intent was to gauge current, well-known fishermen but you are absolutely right. I'll tip my hat to an old timer named Charlie "Earthworm" Gage (RIP) out of Pearland. He had a shack on Mud Cut in the 50's-70's and he was the consumate fish catcher with arties. Of course it helped that he could wade darn near across the whole bay at nearly 7 feet tall. I learned a great deal from that man when I was a kid.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

The top 20 guys with the most mentions on this thread should get together and have 3-4 tournaments next year, all up and down the TX coast.

The winner will be the official 2cool champion, but he/she prob still won't be the best trout fisherman in TX.

Did anyone notice that the thread says "Gulf Coast", not TX coast? Me neither.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*From Louisiana to South Texas*

Jimmy Lloyd


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The 007 / Boashna team is hard to beat

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Mr. Pete Tanner and the late Bubba Silver.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Also the late Bill Norton. These three men and my dad were some fish catching dudes back in the day.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

My Dad. He always had time to take and teach my three brothers and me.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

To me it really just depends on what bay system. IMO


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

workorfish said:


> You nailed it Capt. I'm sure the intent was to gauge current, well-known fishermen but you are absolutely right. I'll tip my hat to an old timer named Charlie "Earthworm" Gage (RIP) out of Pearland. He had a shack on Mud Cut in the 50's-70's and he was the consumate fish catcher with arties. Of course it helped that he could wade darn near across the whole bay at nearly 7 feet tall. I learned a great deal from that man when I was a kid.


 I am gauging it with current fisherman. It may not sound as so being with what boat they run in, but these guys are current. Dont ever judge a guy by what boat he runs; they just might emberass you at the cleaning table. :cheers:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

CoastalObession said:


> To me it really just depends on what bay system. IMO


Without a doubt, you are correct.


----------



## Bull_whiting_hunter (May 29, 2011)

ok heres a few saltwater warriors that are VERY hard to beat day in and day out..

Bruce Baugh
John Gill
Micheal Blinka


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Stumpgrinder said:


> If I had to pick one ( there's many good/great ones out there) I'd pick Mickey Eastman. I've fished next to him and he is very, very talented when compared with the rest of us .


Agreed not only is he a good friend of mine but he has taught me everything I know. Not a man alive that knows trinity better


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

rainbowrunner said:


> X2...Rudy Grigar is the 1st one that comes to my mind, living or passed.
> 
> Another good one was Maurice Estlenbaum (sp).
> 
> Dale


Maurice Estlenbaum has gotta be one of the best in Galveston. He's old school, he was naming reefs (milk jug) in the Galv. bay system way before GPS and probably has one of, if not the ugliest boats in the water (don't know if he's gotten a new one). He doesn't pot lick, and I'd venture to bet that there isn't a square mile of wadeable water in the Galveston system that doesn't have his foot stamped in it!! Plus on top of it all, he's a gentleman who always gives back---- be it to the bay or to people

Maurice has my Galveston, non guide, non pot licking and a gentleman vote!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Larry Teal he has quit the tournament circuit, but when he was fishing, he was always close to the top if he didn't win.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Matt McNeil for the lower Laguna


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Best Galveston Bay Guide*

Cecil Howard by far


----------

